# [SOLVED] HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One usb problem



## Dete (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a Photosmart C5280 printer , and i can't install it on Vista...i've tried everything, but .....when i insert the usb cable it says "USB DEVICE NOT RECOGNIZED"... Can anybody help with this please ?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One usb problem*

Hi Dete!!


This is the page to the Vista driver for your printer. Try download that and install it. See whether that works :grin:

Photosmart C5280 Driver Page





Hope it helps you :smile:


----------



## Dete (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One usb problem*

Thanks for your answer...i've solved the problem which was caused by the cable...it was too long and vista didnt' recognize it...Thanks again anyway!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One usb problem*

Hi Dete!!

Oh, its the issue with the long cable? Hihi, I thought it maybe the driver issue back then 


Glad to hear that your issue is recolved Dete :grin:


----------



## sar21 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re:HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One usb problem*

hey guys, i cant download the software on the hp home website! Why can't i download.. Do you guys have the file or another page to download it from? thanks alot for the help


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi sar21! Can you create a new thread. This thread has been marked as SOLVED, and maybe your post here might get ignored. And did you try to download the driver from HP page later, it is usual the link on the HP get broken sometimes :smile:


----------

